
NerdyData: a source code search engine - calebgarling
http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2013/09/30/nerdydata/
======
thomseddon
Actual link: [http://search.nerdydata.com/](http://search.nerdydata.com/)

Some fun searches:
[https://search.nerdydata.com/search/#!/searchTerm=client_sec...](https://search.nerdydata.com/search/#!/searchTerm=client_secret/searchPage=1/sort=pop)

------
sard420
Looks cool, but currently just seems to be a "web developer" search engine.
Seems they aimed purely for HTML/CSS/JS, which tells me there are legal
hurdles getting anything but freely public facing code. Plus the whole credits
thing? holy balls $99/month. Pulls my wallet out... buys coffee.

~~~
boyter
There are a few other code search engines which search across publicly
available code though if that's what you are looking for.

[http://code.ohloh.net/](http://code.ohloh.net/)
[https://github.com/search?q=malloc&type=Code&ref=searchresul...](https://github.com/search?q=malloc&type=Code&ref=searchresults)
[http://searchcode.com/](http://searchcode.com/)
[http://codesearch.debian.net/](http://codesearch.debian.net/)

Symbolhound is also quite interesting,
[http://symbolhound.com/](http://symbolhound.com/)

Full disclosure I wrote and maintain searchcode.

~~~
markelliot
Notably absent from your list is [http://grepcode.com](http://grepcode.com)
\-- which IMO has one of the best interfaces around, with compiled code docs
and some java-centric implementation and invocation links for java code they
index.

------
tomharari
A shame there aren't more comments here. NerdyData is an awesome tool that has
many use cases and was built by a very smart young guy I had the pleasure of
meeting here in NY. Highly recommend checking them out.

~~~
AznHisoka
That may be the major flaw - there are too many use cases, and not 1
compelling one. (not saying this to be mean, but just my honest opinion). It
seems like a nice tool to have handy when you're doing some research, but for
day to day use? I don't sell a compelling use case. The use cases they give
are very specialized and specific to certain industries (ie finding
Optimizely's clients)

~~~
tomharari
Excellent point and I hope the founders are listening. Target 1-3 very
specific use cases and push that hard. It has gotten a lot of buzz around SEO
circles so hopefully that community will support this project if they feel it
helps enough in their day to day jobs.

~~~
AznHisoka
Hey Tom, sent you a tweet, but would love your feedback on a content
marketing/influencer app I just launched as well. It's at www.buzzsumo.com .
Would you find it useful in your day to day job?

~~~
tomharari
Let me take a look - playing around in it now. Thanks for the heads up!

------
himal
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6102405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6102405)

~~~
roryokane
The parent’s link goes to “Show HN: A Search Engine for Developers, Marketers,
Web Designers, and Hackers”, the Show HN post by nerdydata 68 days ago
announcing the engine’s launch.

------
sanxiyn
This looks great. This could be used to help discussions on Mozilla and WebKit
issue tracker about how some changes will "break the web" or not. I am sure
Google has this data and use the data to develop Chrome, but previously best
public data was Opera's MAMA in 2008 and sadly that is completely outdated by
now.

------
crawdog
Looks like a great tool if you want to find new service customers. Did a
search for some Endeca based variables and found a large number of sites.

Would be interesting if they had an alerting based product for BizDev/Sales
people who want to know when new potential customers come online.

------
wesleyac
Cool, but forcing users to buy "points" probably hurts their market target
(devs).

Otherwise,seems great. I'm intrested in using it to see how many sites use
specific widgets or tracking pixels.

If they add regexps it would be prefect.

------
bromagosa
There used to be a very powerful one ran by Google, but they shut it down last
year:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Code_Search](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Code_Search)

~~~
wslh
This is not a search engine to search inside of code repositories but web
pages.

The idea was there in the air, at least someone implemented it!

------
xcyu
Not too useful js since most results are minified js.

------
aptwebapps
Chrome doesn't like the certificate right now.

